

Lawyer Websites - How Having A better Design Can Convert Visitors into clients - michaelpatton
http://www.ilegalmarketing.com/1/post/2013/05/lawyer-websites-how-having-a-better-design-can-convert-visitors-in-clients.html

======
gbuckingham89
"Having your website design with Wordpress, Joomla or Drupal , will give your
site a better look and feel."

Sorry, what? How on earth does an open source CMS give you a better look and
feel?

